# I have never seen anything this price before



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I need new cushion covers for the van, we never liked the ones that came with the van and have always used feather filled with cotton cases. First stop Amazon, nothing I like there, but just look at the price of these.
How is it possible?
click to expand of course.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have no idea how much a cushion cover should cost but as they are charging 4.99 for postage it might cost them a Euro or two to post it so they are making a few Euros that way.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I have no idea how much a cushion cover should cost but as they are charging 4.99 for postage it might cost them a Euro or two to post it so they are making a few Euros that way.


They cost a lot more than 2€ even the cheapest ones.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Get one then! Dont blame me if it turns out to be made of paper. You sure its not coming from China in about six weeks time?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

On the right it says delivery 7-10 Feb. Mind you it doesn't say which year:grin2:.

Made of flax/linen.

I will check later to see if 3 will be the same postage.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I'll wager they are coming from China, they will most likely charge the same postage for each article and will arrive when they do.

I use Amazon a lot and normally you get what it says on the tin, but on a few occasions items I've ordered turn out to be coming direct from China, there has been no mention of the fact on the advert.
I'm currently waiting for a couple of items ordered from Amazon.fr a few days ago, on the advert it was stated that the item didn't benefit from Prime delivery but would still be free delivery and the expected delivery date would be in three days time, however when I got the confirmation of order e-mail it tells me that delivery will be 24th February!

Having said that you usually get what you pay for.

China post fees are very reasonable, they are most likely set to help the seller get their items out of the country.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Price+ postage to send 3. 15.00€. :grin2: not to me though, I´m not as green as cabbage looking.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Awww! Buy one. Just so we find out if its made of paper or not.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Awww! Buy one. Just so we find out if its made of paper or not.


Your command is my wish. I´m not a psycho de lick person, but I can use it in the car to sit upon.

First swizzle. delivery between 8-12 Feb. After ordering 20th Feb - March 5th. I've charged it to Fruit cake anonymous, your PayPal card. :grin2:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> First swizzle. delivery between 8-12 Feb. After ordering 20th Feb - March 5th.


I did suggest that would happen in post above.

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> I did suggest that would happen in post above.
> 
> .


Yes that was why I said it, so probably coming from China.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well look at it this way. You will forget you have ordered it so when it arrives it will be like getting a surprise gift!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Well look at it this way. You will forget you have ordered it so when it arrives it will be like getting a surprise gift!


It´s arrived. It´s early, they predicted between 24th Feb and 5th March.
Is it safe to open or will a corona man jump out and get me?

I´ts a kind of course linen, I am soaking it in soapy water to get rid of the stiffness (and the corona man >) to see if it makes it feel any different.
The pattern is only on one side the reverse is plain white. 
Maybe it will be OK to sit upon or behind the back, but I am sure its too course to lay the face on.
I will report back when it´s washed and dried.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Unless you don´t mind hard stiff material and you want a cheap cushion covers, €5.00 is cheap, don´t buy these. I left it in soak for over 24 hrs, I forgot about it, gave it a good since and then in lenor, it´s dry now and feels just the same. Maybe if it was washed in the machine and tumble dried it might soften it up.
It'll be alright as a cover to sit me bum on or behind my back in the car if I need it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Maybe shouldnt have bought it Jan. which idiot told you to?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Maybe shouldnt have bought it Jan. which idiot told you to?


:grin2: I wonder, someone who is even more of a fruitcake than I am thats for sure.


----------

